# The-Blueprints.com



## xrunner

Happened across a link to this site from cgtextures.com, never heard of it before. It has tons of images of all sorts of things, and a whole section of trains. You have to make a free account to get the high-res image, but they don't give away your personal info (same policy as cgtextures.com). Might be useful, who knows?

Main site - (click on the blueprints database)

http://www.the-blueprints.com/

Trains -

http://www.the-blueprints.com/blueprints/trains/

Example #1 -

​









Example #2 -


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Cool site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice renderings / graphics! Thanks for link,

TJ


----------

